# Lost Art of Braid-in Rag Rugs



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I have posted here before with my crocheted rag rugs out of sheets. I had a friend ask me to finish a braid-in rag rug that was here husband's great aunt. It took some serious research to find anything on this type of rag rug. The instructions were only written and difficult at best, so I made a 4 part series on YouTube on how to make this 4 strand braid-in rag rug. I have attached a couple pictures as well as the first 2 parts of the series, if anyone is interested in learning. I found t-shirts are a better choice for this project. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGjSLhal0Uc[/ame] [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUmnXqy1egY[/ame]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Erin,

Thank you for taking the time to make those videos. 
I have made a few different types of rag rugs over the years
and now I have this one to try as well.
The pile of t-shirts is building for it too. 

In fact, I believe this is the same style that one of my great grandmothers rugs was made in.
It was a hall runner at least 8 feet long.
I used to really love to play on it as a kid. 
It appeared to be 3 strands braided all the same color and a 4th strand of color from the next round.
I sure wish I had a picture of it, all made from heavy wool fabrics cut in fine strips.
I know she made it herself, probably in the time-frame you reference. 

I bet a person could come up with some beautiful patterns depending on how the colors were staggered.

Thanks for the inspiration!
Also, you should bake your cameraman a pie for doing such a great job helping you out.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you! I'm going to watch these later when I have a chance.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder how left over quilt binding would work for this? It's made with cotton fabrics. I just may have to find out...lol.

RHT


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Thank you for all your kind words of encouragement, gone-a-milkin. I make these YouTube videos to help individuals with little or no experience learn how to make these rag rugs. Comments like yours help keep me motivated to make more videos. Take care!


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

My MIL used to make them, still will make one now and again. She makes them using old wool coats from the goodwill.

She made one for a lady that was well off. The rug was about 8' X 14' for under a dining room table. She charged the woman $1250.00, the lady was more than happy to pay, and gave my MIL a $100 tip.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Fabulous video! I have always liked the look of rag rugs both braided and loomed, now it looks like I could make my own. You make it look so easy. Thank you!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you, i have made braided rugs but had to sew them together and when washed they kept coming apart....yours will no do that...wonderful idea...much more lasting....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That was great! I have been thinking about making one and now I know just how to do it.  I really like the method you used and the way you posted your videos. Now we all have to see what else you posted on youtube!

Thank you so much!


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Thank you for all the positive remarks about my videos. This will help me stay motivated to continueing making my videos. I have had several requests to do a video that shows how to finish a braid-in rag rug. I will have to get working on that.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Fantastic!
You did a great job.. both on video quality and explanation.
Beautifully done!


----------

